# Re-porcelainizing



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

If somebody does it, the cost would be outrageous. I am a bathtub refinisher and you are right not all jobs look the same. Cheap jobs don't last. Find someone in your area that has been doing this for at least 5 years. If the job is done right it should last at least 10 years. Mine do. others don't. Some jobs have very little shine. oldbathtubs.com if you want to look at the process.

Mike


----------

